# New guy intro



## JDB3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My first post. I figured I'd join the forum, I'm also a member of another forum over at *******.com  I like to get different opinions on some things and like to help people out with my opinion on discussions that I'm knowledgable in.

STATS:
Height: 6'0
Weight:208
BF: around 8 or 9 right now
Experience: a little over four years

My goal is to one day get around the 230 mark.

I like to train with around a medium volume and medium intensity.
I usually go for volume on chest and back, and intenisty everywhere else...over the years, it seems I respond better with this way right now. 

Any ways, good to be here.

           -Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JDB3* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats up man? New guy here too!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mdwil83 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey me too im new here


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## dublaron21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Me too.


----------

